
Facebook deactivates influential accounts in Tunisia including journalists - MKais
https://twitter.com/westernculturel/status/1266748384783798275
======
MKais
More links

[https://twitter.com/Sarah_bh/status/1266479439187247108](https://twitter.com/Sarah_bh/status/1266479439187247108)
[https://twitter.com/moezbhar/status/1266476115293585408](https://twitter.com/moezbhar/status/1266476115293585408)

